# 10.3. ab 20 Uhr: Themenchatabend "Kleinfische für den Gartenteich"



## Annett (6. März 2013)

Liebe ThemenchatabendteilnehmerInnen,

relativ kurzfristig ist es uns doch noch gelungen, ein interessantes Thema und einen passenden Betreuer für den kommenden Themenchatabend zu finden.

Dieses Mal wird es um * Kleinfische für den Gartenteich* gehen. David alias "Canis" hat sich bereit erklärt, Euch zu diesem Thema am kommenden Sonntag, den *10.3.2013 ab 20 Uhr* im Chat alle Fragen bestmöglich zu beantworten. 

Wir freuen uns auf eine rege Teilnahme!


----------



## Annett (10. März 2013)

*AW: 10.3. ab 20 Uhr: Themenchatabend " Kleinfische für den Gartenteich"*

*schubs*

Heute Abend um 20 Uhr ist es wieder so weit.

Wir erwarten Eure Fragen und Beiträge rund um die kleiner bleibenden Fische für den Gartenteich.


----------



## canis (10. März 2013)

*AW: 10.3. ab 20 Uhr: Themenchatabend " Kleinfische für den Gartenteich"*

Nicht vergessen, bald gehts los.


----------

